# What should I expect for spaying recovery?



## Tootie87 (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello All, I am new here. My 1 yr old Chi is named Tootie. I really enjoy this message board. I could read about Chi's all day! I have a question I was hoping some of you could help me with.
About 3 months ago I tried to get Tootie spayed. The vet said she needed a liver test to see if she could handle the surgery. Her bile acids came back elevated and this started the ball rolling for a bunch of very expensive tests at a university vet hospital. About $700 later they said they don't think she has a liver shunt and can be spayed, but they will take a liver biopsy during the spaying to make sure she is ok. She is scheduled to go in Feb 25th and will be there for 3 days. It is a long drive, so it wouldn't make a lot of sense to visit her, although I really want to! I wanted to know if anyone here could tell me what to expect for her recovery? My other dogs are much larger and they were fine, but the vet said sometimes the little ones don't recover so fast. I am scared to death and also miserable at the thought of not being with her for 3 days.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

its all dependant on the individual dog, females actually tend to recover quicker than males, the hardest thing is making sure she doesnt pull her stitches (ask them to use the suture glue if possible as they can pull that stuff out lol)

my girl vixie was spayed during her c-section and she was able to nurse and care for her babies within 4 hours...back to her normal self within 2 days!

ask them what the dose of BABY asprin would be for her, BABY asprin is a great pain killer should she need it but dosage is based on weight.


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

It's too bad you can't get a room in an economy motel while she's at the vet hospital. I wish you both the best.

My experience - Boop came home that afternoon, didn't pee until the second morning after and didn't poop until later, but on the third day she was obviously recovering. I was given some kind of morphine pain killer for her but mostly withheld it after my sister's bad experiences with narcotic pain killers. I didn't read the label until I was home. I felt really bad for her. I wish the doctor had told me about aspirin. Of course, years ago, a vet warned about giving aspirin to my dog.


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Holly came home the same day, and aside from being SO out if it for 24 hours, we had no problems (she never even licked her stitches). Since she will be stuck there for 3 days, she'll probably be through the worst of it by the time you get her back.

Here they do the stitches on the inside so all you have is a tiny knot at the beginning and the end of the incision.

They gave Rimadyl for pain, but I don't even think she needed it beyond day 3.

Best of luck!


----------



## Tootie87 (Feb 8, 2008)

Thank you for your answers. I can't wait until she is done with this and back home.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Both Chloe and Rylie recovered really quickly after their spay surgeries. Rylie was spayed when she was 6 months old and she only weighed 2.5lbs. Chloe was spayed at 11 months'ish old, and was about 5lbs. The hardest part was getting them to relax after the surgery- all they wanted to do was run around!

Make sure to get pain pills from your vet as well.


----------



## Tootie87 (Feb 8, 2008)

*Thank you!*

Thank you Jessie for your comment. I dropped her off at the clinic today (Mon) and don't get to pick her up until Wednesday. It's embarrassing how much I miss her. I feel lost, even though I have 2 other dogs, 2 kids, oh and a husband...ha ha ha


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

My Minky was just fine. When she came home she was extremely hungry and a bit out of it, but by the next day she was playing around. You just have to make sure that they don't jump around too much and watch out for stairs or jumping on or off couches, etc. Also, you have to make sure they don't lick their stiches. You could get an elizabethan collar thing though. I actually didn't have to because my Minky didn't even try to lick herself. Good luck!


----------

